# wet bar sink



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

In a dwelling, yes.

210.8(A)(7)


----------



## edgarsouthcali (Dec 14, 2009)

I got something else,check out NEC ART. 210.8(a)(5)exceptions no.2,says that not " all " recepticles within 6 feet of a wet bar sink have to be gfci , if an appliance(microwave) is cord-and -plug connected and is not easily moved. Im I the only one?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

That's the way I read it too. If the outlet isn't readily accessible then it doesn;t need it. I think 08 may have changed though.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

2008 NEC:
_*
210.8(A)
(7) * Laundry, utility, and wet bar sinks — where the receptacles are installed within 1.8 m (6 ft) of the outside edge of the sink _

No exceptions.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*8wet bar*



Speedy Petey said:


> 2008 NEC:
> _*
> 210.8(A)
> (7) * Laundry, utility, and wet bar sinks — where the receptacles are installed within 1.8 m (6 ft) of the outside edge of the sink _
> ...


I can't believe I am with Speedy on this one, but I am. I also do not understand why a person would want to do just the bare minimum on a job where safety is involved.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

edgarsouthcali said:


> I got something else,check out NEC ART. 210.8(a)(5)exceptions no.2,says that not " all " recepticles within 6 feet of a wet bar sink have to be gfci , if an appliance(microwave) is cord-and -plug connected and is not easily moved. Im I the only one?


I am assuming you are looking in the '05. Take a look at what section that Exception is under..... _unfinished basements_.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> ........ I also do not understand why a person would want to do just the bare minimum on a job where safety is involved.


Isn't that exactly what the NEC is?


----------



## edgarsouthcali (Dec 14, 2009)

In this case for the 2002 NEC state exam , you " can " install non GFCI recepticles within 6 feet of a wet sink bar if it is not readily accessible.Now about the 2005-2008 NEC I have not read it,but is good to know.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Wet bar sink*



480sparky said:


> Isn't that exactly what the NEC is?


Yes...the BARE minimum.


----------



## edgarsouthcali (Dec 14, 2009)

yup ,its that miminum that gets you on the exam.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Wet bar sink*



edgarsouthcali said:


> yup ,its that miminum that gets you on the exam.


You are right...but is it good enough for you?


----------



## edgarsouthcali (Dec 14, 2009)

nope,I would go with at least the 2005 and 2008 nec code.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

edgarsouthcali said:


> I got something else,check out NEC ART. 210.8(a)(5)exceptions no.2,says that not " all " recepticles within 6 feet of a wet bar sink have to be gfci , if an appliance(microwave) is cord-and -plug connected and is not easily moved. Im I the only one?


Huh--- where do you see that. What code are you using. If we are talking residential then all receptacles within 6' of the sink must be GFCI protected by a wet bar sink. 



Nec 2008 said:


> 7) Laundry, utility, and wet bar sinks — where the receptacles are installed within 1.8 m (6 ft) of the outside edge of the sink


I see I missed the last 10 posts-- getting old....


----------



## edgarsouthcali (Dec 14, 2009)

lol,yup its the 2002 NEC.Its good to know for who ever is going to take the state exam using the 2002 NEC.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> You are right...but is it good enough for you?


So now the million-dollar question: Do you bid jobs according the the Code minimum and keep working, or do you bid everything above and beyond the Code and sit at home while someone else who bid Code minimum got the job?


----------



## edgarsouthcali (Dec 14, 2009)

I do work and bid based on the 2008 NEC.


----------



## mcsinco (Dec 17, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So now the million-dollar question: Do you bid jobs according the the Code minimum and keep working, or do you bid everything above and beyond the Code and sit at home while someone else who bid Code minimum got the job?


 
I would bid with according to code enforced and then offer customer better options if they wish to pay the extra.
Done it many times and most customers loved to get better quality for little more money.


----------

